# why my dogs pull back from me



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi everyone, Tis is my first time on this web site, I had a question. I have 2 czech shephards,1 female, 1 male. The male I have raised from a puppy,the female is fairly new to me about couple months. She is alittle over 1yrs old. Every time I go to pet either one of them they pull back, I have never hit either one of them, I'm just wondering if this is a trust issue or if this is a normal response, I think its the sudden reaching out for them they dont like. I thought maybe its from having to do things to them they dont like, like cleaning ears or doing nails, Is there a way to work on this with them or should I always just call them to me. It kinda bothers me that they have a negative reaction towards me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie Dibble said:


> Hi everyone, Tis is my first time on this web site ...


Hi, Debbie,

Welcome!

Want to post a little intro? http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

My dogs did this years ago. They were fine if I reach low and stroked them on the neck or under the jaw. They pulled back if I reached over their head. I just made it a point to always pet them from over the head when they were pups so they would get used to it. They did. Won't do you a lot of good at this point but it is something to now with pups.


----------



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Do you mean reaching for the head?
> 
> I think lots of dogs pull away from having their heads touched.


 Mostly his head, He hardly is ever effectionate towards me. very standoffish,


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I've owned a few rehomed older dogs react like that. I'm not crazy about that response as it tends to go hand in hand with other characteristics that make owning dogs like that not terribly enjoyable. Sometimes it can stem from a self created trust issue, but when it's not you can (depending on the dog) work them through that like Don mentioned. I've also noticed that dogs that don't like being touched (not just about the head) also tend to be aloof and dominant in character. Surely, there must be exceptions to that as with anything.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Like don said pet them under the muzzle on their necks, but then slowly continue petting them as you slowly make your hand around the back and topside of their heads. This might take a while but hopley should and will fix the problem. Coming over the top of any dog is showing a sign of dominance thats why its always good to praise and meet a dog under the muzzle on the neck. It will build aneutral situation alot quicker than coming over the top of a dog.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Rehomers...you never know what you are getting, and some of it can show into what you have. Pulling away, you might have it with the ears and nails thing. TRUST.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

My male is like this.....BUT.....he is just not a cuddly dog anyway. He likes his back, butt and belly rubbed and under his muzzle, ears and his cheeks......however he is not real fond of petting the top of his head....I can also get into his mouth and clean his ears fine. 

He does not pull away, just walks away or changes position so that my hand is in a spot he likes. 

Some dogs just don't like it....and as Bernhard explained it "Would you like some one coming up and rubbing your head and face like that?"

Go with just petting them under the muzzle and other places....you may work into petting thier heads if you must, but then again, maybe not.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Some dogs tend to draw back from a hand coming towards their head because they are trying to avoid you grabbing their collar. If you tend to grab their collar and pull/yank/drag them to do something they don't like (you mentioned nail clipping/ear cleaning) etc. or as a way to get ahold of and control them, it becomes a negative association with hands near the top of their head and in order to avoid being grabbed and drug around or yanked they will avoid the hand coming for their head/neck area.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Start associating good things with touching their head.... touch of the head... piece of hot dog. After that becomes old hat take it up a notch...


----------

